# Snow Cab



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Ready for snow! Trying to post photo not sure it will work.Well that didn't work! Maybe too big looks like it's not loading any suggestions?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Looks like the whole file loaded not just the 1 picture? Can it be deleted and try again?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Looks like the whole file loaded not just the 1 picture? Can it be deleted and try again? *


You can edit your own post and delete it if you wish, or you can try to correct it. In the Pictures board their is a sticky at the top that tells you how to post a picture.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Looks like the whole file loaded not just the 1 picture? Can it be deleted and try again? *


Got your PM --- let me know if you are still having problems -----

Andy


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Hi Andy thanks for quick response picture only loaded part way but I got a small tool bar in upper left corner of picture. This was my first time trying to send picture, but icons on tool bar showed entire contents of my doc file wasn't sure if anyone else could see this hopefully not ,kind of panicked business records there also. Saw Argee's post and went to picture board when clicked on jodyand's attachments saw same toolbar with my stuff guess it didn't go anywhere but rather what my computer is asking what I want to do with downloaded pic? Sorry for the911! I'll try agian after rereading what jodyand wrote.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

OK trying again.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

That's a neat looking setup. Now all you need is some snow.

Mark


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

nice cab sixchows... 

is that custom or standard sears? can i ask how much you paid? 

i may want to invest in one next year...


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

That has definitely got to be custom or aftermarket. That baby has wipers on it. Sears doesn't sell one like that.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Hi guys, yes it's made by original cab the OEM supplier for sears.When I tried to order it last year at sears they told me it was discontinued even though they still had a picture of one in the store and the model # 922.241741, but their computers wouldn't accept the order. They were still selling the tinted safety glass windshiled, manual wiper, and amber roof light. Using the 922 part of the # I tracked it to original cabs. They told me they were no longer stocked due to sears changing placement of muffler on gt3000 and newer models and that sears now had agrifab making that green and clear umbrella type which is open at the bottom for ventilation of built up exhaust gas. They told me they could make one as they keep all the patterns but it wouldn't have "craftsman" on the doors. I think it came out around $800-$900 including shipping. The glass was $199?,
The light $60?and the wiper was 80? they upgraded me to electric wiper at same price. This is just about what it would have been at sears so i bought all of it from original cab. It fits real snug with very close gaps and no fumes inside. It would fit the newer gt but they say the exhaust comes in due to muffler being underneth tractor. I think the side muffler from the 22hp might fit the newer 23 and 25hp kohler?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

$800-900.....WOW.....GULP.....I think I'll pass on this one. I guess I can eat a lot more snow and buy a better ski mask.:lmao:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

It's not the snow! It's the gravel and dog crap! There really are six chows here! Besides it does keep alot of snow off the tractor most just slides off w/o getting dash and open areas on sides all wet.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Sixchows: That is a dandy set up. I have never seen a craftsman tractor set up quite that way. If I lived in northern climate I would want that set up myself. 
It has snowed here twice but not enough to plow and has melted quickly. It was 50 dregrees on 12/28


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

6chows, i agree awesome setup... But how can the cab protect you from gravel and dog crap? Mine (really not mine, its my dog's) goes flying out at 50 MPH and ends up on the cars or somewhere out in the woods... 

Its a lot of money but would make the snowthrowing much more pleasant... i am envisioning myself sitting in the cab warm and toasty with a big fat cigar and a flask of butter shotz and snowthrowing for hours...


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *Its a lot of money but would make the snowthrowing much more pleasant... i am envisioning myself sitting in the cab warm and toasty with a big fat cigar and a flask of butter shotz and snowthrowing for hours... *


Making it more of a recreation than a necessary evil. SJ your on to something here. :truth: I'm envisioning snowthrowing clubs where you groom your own trails....:lmao:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's an inside shot


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Here's an inside shot *


I can only see the top 1/4 of the picture.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Again?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

From the back


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Looks like you could stand to tighten those chains up a little.

What steps you have to take to open the hood?


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Sixchows: How much weight do you have on the back of that tractor??


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

There is a flap on top of the hood with two long velcro strips just 
peel it back and open as usual. Yea, the chains were a little loose have since been tightened. As far as weight, each wheel weight is 55lbs and there is about 75-80lbs sand in canister. The blower weighs over 200lbs and hangs way out in front really lightens the rear. Sears recommends two weights on left rear wheel and the right side balances it all out. On aseperate note in the spring for ground prep with plows or harrows etc on the rear the 2nd weight from the r/s is mounted to the front of tractor with special bracket from sears to keep nose down and help steering.That makes a big difference also.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

nice setup 6chows... have you been able to use it much yet?


----------



## rdr202 (Apr 5, 2010)

I purchased the craftsman snow cab model 486.24276 and to make it more weather tight I added a clear plastic back using Velcro and some grommets. Cost me less than $20.00 to close in the back but I no longer get wet or that cold air blowing on my neck.



Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------

